# Load bearing beam install



## Ice_qube (Sep 17, 2018)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Here's my .02, if it's worth even that. :blink:
> 
> I learned long ago, unfortunately the hard way, never to sub for a HO-wannabe-GC. There's one way those things go, and it's straight to hell in a hand cart.
> 
> ...


Def not a hack I do have my builders license (if that means anything) take pride in ny work and do every job as if it's my house. I personally dislike hacks craigslist or not. I research everything even if I've done it a million times. 
He does have a permit. I was supposed to pull it but he ended up doing the whole process himself (getting ther engineer, materials, permit) so then it was just me installing per the plans(we see how that went). He's def HO-wannabe-GC ...and like you said... you learned your lesson...I just cant even imagine going through this again.


----------



## Ice_qube (Sep 17, 2018)

https://ibb.co/jBhfGe
https://ibb.co/hzbkhK
https://ibb.co/ePRkhK


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

You should call for inspection for him lol

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

If there is an approved set of plans, and he didn't install it according to the plans, it'll fail inspection.

If he got a new engineer to sign off on that, then more than likely he'll have to re-submit to the city. At least, that's how it works here.

If the HO is cutting you out of the work that you are contracted to do, you can sue him for breach of contract.

If you have no contract, :whistling well, this might be a good time to pack you tools and move on.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Ice_qube said:


> First off hello everybody! I'm in detroit michigan and was overseeing this load bearing wall removal. *The company* put the temporary walls up correctly...but according to the drawings, didn't install the beam correctly. I know there are different ways to do things but...although I dont think it's correct, I'm wondering your thoughts and opinions.
> It's a 4x6x17' steel beam sitting on 2 2x4 on the right and 2 2x4 on the left
> 
> I didn't realize I needed a link for the pictures (I'm on a job on my phone) I'll upload them later
> ...


How many Contractors does this HO have working on this job?

Who is prime? The HO?


----------



## Ice_qube (Sep 17, 2018)

Lol I was definitely thinking about calling for an inspection.

I am preeeeety sure he didnt resubmit the plans cause he's super cheap.

I found out the HO did the install himself with the plumbers help and help from some guys off the internet. Yea the HO playing GC

Lol so the plumber/HVAC guy bailed on him and now he wants me to complete everything else :laughing::no:

..I need to show you guys this access panel he made for the bathroom :hang:


----------



## deckman22 (Oct 20, 2007)

I love these kind of threads, ha. HO jerry rigging is great for laughs. Let us know how that inspection goes.


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Fill this gap with hot glue, G2G.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Ice_qube said:


> Lol I was definitely thinking about calling for an inspection.
> 
> I am preeeeety sure he didnt resubmit the plans cause he's super cheap.
> 
> ...



Keep posting pictures. We like pictures.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

META said:


> Fill this gap with hot glue, G2G.https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20181003/008f974de66483b35bc87993d7ab5446.jpg[
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk[/quote]
> 
> Ahhhh, that’ll all settle in. :blink:


----------



## Frenchy93 (Mar 4, 2016)

LOOKS GOOD FROM HERE! Make sure you wear a helmet when walking through this house...


----------



## Ice_qube (Sep 17, 2018)

Lol it's been a while but I'll give you all a update later today. He has somebody else to do the drywall lol (thank you). But wants me to install the insulation and frame a wall out...that ge wants to help me with lol!


----------



## Ice_qube (Sep 17, 2018)

META said:


> Fill this gap with hot glue, G2G.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you notice on the left of that, if you look closely, the wood is warped due to the weight of the beam


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Ice_qube said:


> Did you notice on the left of that, if you look closely, the wood is warped due to the weight of the beam


Yeah, it's no good. Needs to be completely reset. Who knows if the load is properly transferred through the floor to footing/pad. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthonBeach (Oct 18, 2012)

Run Forest run! 

This job is not going to end well.


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

That little wall section wouldn't be acceptable if wasn't supporting anything.


----------



## kristianirr (Nov 30, 2018)

*support beam install*

Attached is a picture of a proper install

https://www.preventivesupport.com/services/general-contractor/support-beam-replacement/


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

kristianirr said:


> Attached is a picture of a proper install
> 
> https://www.preventivesupport.com/services/general-contractor/support-beam-replacement/



I don't know what that's supposed to show, thise are marketing pics.


----------

